

New Class of Vulnerability in Perl Web Applications - khc
http://blog.gerv.net/2014/10/new-class-of-vulnerability-in-perl-web-applications/

======
LaSombra
I believe this is similar, in a way, to the Rails vulnerability regarding
multiple assignments.

